# phishing or real inquiry?



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Every year around this time, I start getting emails from various people about their family being in town on vacation and wanting to set up "private lessons/coaching" for their kids. I've determined that most of them are phishing scams. I got one worded a little differently this time. 

Anyone else get this one?

========================================

"I will be visiting a friend in "*your city*" from "*specific dates*" and will have most days to myself while he is at work. I noticed your range as it's close to where I'll be staying and wondered if you had any times that would accommodate one or two private lessons? I am a female adult with no experience. I do not have any solid plans for my stay so let me know if this is something you could accommodate and times you would have available during the day between those dates.
I am contacting you from Canada so best to email me  However, if we can confirm dates and times that work, then I will pass along my cell number for contact purposes once I'm in the city."

And the person gives a name and email address to contact them.

================================

Sorry to be such a skeptic but being in the IT industry with specialty in Security/email and HIPAA, I have to wonder. Seen too many of my clients and friends get hacked or scammed. I would say 15-20 percent of my service calls are to clean up virus or spyware infections. Several of my clients this year had their identity "hacked" by someone filing false IRS tax returns to get their refund. 

DC


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I got something similar but about group and private lessons for a business retreat...


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I think last time I posted an inquiry like this, several other coaches had gotten the exact worded email with just the city changed. Everything else was very specific.

That's why I'm checking to see if anyone else got this one before I even respond to this sender.

Thanks Bob.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a scam, google it. My friend in the Firearms industry has gotten the same type of email, at his gun range. Coincidence? I think not. Further investigation will reveal they want to pay in some elaborate fashion and then they will cancel and then some an even more complicated way to get their refund. It's like the foreign bank scam regarding check cashing. Disregard it and send it to spam.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

notice the "I am an adult female with nothing to do during the day" angle


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

I'd probably "play" with them like I do phone scammers. Ask them all sorts of detailed questions about themselves and a variety of things, where they live etc. somewhere along the line they'll probably get tripped up and reveal a telltale clue or tell an obvious falsehood.
My favorite is to tell them "someone's at the door, I'm interested so don't hang up" then I hit mute and never return.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

As far as scams go, that seems fairly well worded. I would give it a reply and say you only take cash upfront, you're free on weekends (like most people), and to contact you when she is in the area. You cant get scammed if you don't agree to anything. And if it is a scam it should become clear after you say that when they tell you that they must pay with a blah or they need your blah for blah.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

I got the same thing.. a group on vacation from off shore Qatar. I deleted it. They said that they could only pay with a credit card. I called BS immediately.


----------



## bruce_m (Jan 23, 2012)

I got one a week or so ago... similar wording. Same thing about being in the area on a vacation, wanting to set up individual lessons for a group at "your facility" etc....

Deleted it, I should have googled it to see what results showed up.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Blackshadow said:


> I got the same thing.. a group on vacation from off shore Qatar. I deleted it. They said that they could only pay with a credit card. I called BS immediately.


Yeah got the same one.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

True story: some people scammed the Nigerian scammer (I believe you can google this) and wound up getting him stranded in 'enemy territory', that is a part of the country that was hostile to whoever his people were. Of course trying to scam an archery or firearms instructor sounds like a lot of work....especially the convoluted payment and refund thing.


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

Weird so i just sent an email that would be very similar to this in wording to an archery range in bend oregon.
I am planning a family reuinion there and we thought it would be a fun activity.

Nothing was mentioned about payment just inquiries about group pricing.

Havent recieved a response i wonder if they thought it was a scam &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.419eater.com

Have fun


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

dchan said:


> Anyone else get this one?
> 
> ========================================
> 
> ...


I wondered about this one. It is plausible - but given the plethora of odd "I'm visiting from another country" booking scams, I'd say the other flag (the name in the letter doesn't match the name of the actual return email address, which has a first and last rather than a 'nym) tilts the balance towards suspicious.

I wonder if these are some sort of payment scam, possibly advance fraudulent overpayment by check or money order or credit card with a request for a refund of the balance be sent to them via Western Union or some such?


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

The emails go to so many people, too. One of the emails, I figured out, went to the people listed on the USAA Coach locator. 

I had one last year from an "archery coach" in Africa (I think it was) who wanted to get his L2 certification. We had a few emails back and forth. It sounded legit, but the communications petered out. 

Weird.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeap a couple times a year I get the same wording in the email requests.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

This is a scam. I knew it was when I saw it. 

However last year I acted as if I was an interested coach. Just to see what would happen.

It starts off with you negotiating a price for a certain number of lessons. They will tell you they are going to send you a check. The next thing is you receive a check for an amount way about the agreed price. My agreed price was $500. The check came for $3500. An included letter said they wanted me to purchase Walmart Visa Cards with the excess funds so they can use them on their trip. The check was drawn on a used car dealership in Michigan. You are to mail the cards back to them before they leave to see you. I called the dealership to let them know about the scam. They already new. Several archery and bowling coaches had been scammed already. I turned in all the information to the Phoenix police. The scam works that you will buy the cards with the $3500 in your account. When the check bounces the bank removes the funds from your account. However you have already mailed the $3000 in gift cards to the "customer". You are screwed.

This year when it happened I sent a warning out to coaches in our area.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

RickBac said:


> This is a scam. I knew it was when I saw it.
> 
> However last year I acted as if I was an interested coach. Just to see what would happen.
> 
> ...


Great to know thanks!
I also thought it was a scam but never responded.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep - I got an email too. Had one last year as well about this time of year. It's a scam alright.

-Kent W.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

jeeperb said:


> Weird so i just sent an email that would be very similar to this in wording to an archery range in bend oregon.
> I am planning a family reuinion there and we thought it would be a fun activity.
> 
> Nothing was mentioned about payment just inquiries about group pricing.
> ...


So if this was a real request, how do we as coaches help this person out? and the reason I asked.. The last time I searched a similar question there were several coaches that noted the *exact same message* with only the names and city's changed. Of course as phishers/scammers get more savvy they will start to change their tactics and wording to try to avoid these.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

dchan said:


> So if this was a real request, how do we as coaches help this person out? and the reason I asked.. The last time I searched a similar question there were several coaches that noted the *exact same message* with only the names and city's changed. Of course as phishers/scammers get more savvy they will start to change their tactics and wording to try to avoid these.


Tell them cash only, no exceptions?

In this one, the emailed says she's staying with a local friend. Saying that would be a tactical mistake for this scam since were she to say she needs traveler's checks or cards why not the friend to do it? But I suppose a scammer can explain that away some how...

The fraudulent over payment scams are also a problem for people selling on Craigslist.


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

I guess just common sense on when the weird payment suggestions start coming up you stop the conversation, i cant do it right now but i will post the actual text from the email that i sent later, i am and was completely serious and will likely have to call them from Hong Kong now to try to get info.

Dchan on a side note my trip actually starts in Sanfran on July 7 since i am a long standing member and actual archer can you pm me about actual coaching appointment availability?

I promise i am not a scammer &#55357;&#56834;




dchan said:


> So if this was a real request, how do we as coaches help this person out? and the reason I asked.. The last time I searched a similar question there were several coaches that noted the *exact same message* with only the names and city's changed. Of course as phishers/scammers get more savvy they will start to change their tactics and wording to try to avoid these.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

This is what was sent to me initially:
On Thursday, April 9, 2015 9:35 AM, George Wright <[email protected]> wrote:


Greetings,

I want to book for archery lessons, 1 or 2 hours each day Monday to Friday (morning or evening hours) for a group of 10. We will be coming to your Region for one month vacation/holiday from 21st June 2015 and in line with our plans we will require some lessons. As a coach/instructor, we will want to come and learn in your place during our stay.

The lessons should basically be a fun experience for my group, please let me know if you can organize the lessons for us from your field of profession so i can finalize arrangements with my group and get back to you with more clear and specific details. Also confirm if you can arrange one on one lessons for us each day or if its better in group.

Awaits your email.

George Wright"

I told him to call me and got a subsequent e-mail which seemed just as hinky, so I deleted it.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Yeah it's getting pretty bad. I very often see the store clerk hold a bill up to the light looking for the security check. I'd even worry about cash only transactions nowadays.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

The amusing thing to me is sending stuff like this to archers or gun instructors. Who on earth tries to scam armed people on purpose? It's like the beginning to a Liam Neeson movie. "I have a special set of skills....."


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Blackshadow said:


> This is what was sent to me initially:
> On Thursday, April 9, 2015 9:35 AM, George Wright <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> ...


That is the exact wording from the email I deleted early this year. We received the exact same email last year just saying 2014 instead of 2015. That one is for sure a scam..


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Blackshadow said:


> This is what was sent to me initially:
> On Thursday, April 9, 2015 9:35 AM, George Wright <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! George contacted you with the exact same message I got! He must get a lot of vacation days! :wink:


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

jeeperb said:


> actual coaching appointment availability?
> 
> I promise i am not a scammer ��


Sent you a PM


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

williamskg6 said:


> Wow! George contacted you with the exact same message I got! He must get a lot of vacation days! :wink:


I got the same one.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Azzurri said:


> The amusing thing to me is sending stuff like this to archers or gun instructors. Who on earth tries to scam armed people on purpose? It's like the beginning to a Liam Neeson movie. "I have a special set of skills....."


Weapons don't make a difference when the scammers have no intention of showing up in person.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackshadow said:


> This is what was sent to me initially:
> On Thursday, April 9, 2015 9:35 AM, George Wright <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> ...


I love the lazy generics. I'd be tempted to respond in kind. Saying, " I would be happy to teach your group a fun experience the field of my profession in my Region." Or some such.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone watching CSI-Cyber?


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

Dchan

Got you PM and likely interested, will respond later with details of my experience etc...

Below is the exact text i sent as a real request would this trip your scam detector?
I guess ill have to phone them


"
Hello

I am planning a Family gathering in Bend Oregon July 12-18th and we wanted to see about perhaps having a group archery class and what options you may have for this.

It is a pretty large group about 16-18 persons of all ages mostly adults 2 children and 2 teens, the two children are actually already archers with experience
A few of us are already into archery and even have our own equipment however the majority would need instruction and loaner gear I assume you have this available?

Could you tell me what we may be looking at for rates and times?

Also myself I am interested in perhaps some Intermediate/advanced Olympic style recurve coaching do you have a level 3 coach can provide an hour or two one on one either during the same time or on a different day?

Look forward to hearing from you and what options you may have"


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

dchan said:


> Anyone watching CSI-Cyber?


CSI "Cyber"? Just the name is enough to make me think it must be even more ridiculous than CSI Miami. (Was it CSI Miami where they made a 3D model of a car from a survalance still frame, then said "rotate" so they could see the license plate of the car, the plate not visible in the photo? I think it was CSI Miami, but it could have been Las Vegas, or some other crime solving show with writers who get their ideas by watching other TV shows and not from actual life... :embara: )


----------



## gscout73 (Apr 26, 2015)

I got this email also. I was suspicious right of the bat because it said they would be traveling to my area, but did not name the city, or area, did not say where they were from, or who referred him to me. I figured it had to be some kind of scam because it was so vague, but I could not figure out why. I searched the originating email address and found this thread/forum. I want to thank everyone here for confirming my suspicions. I didn't know this forum existed. I wonder if anyone fell for the scam?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't receive the email personally but another nearby club did. They weren't able to accommodate the group and forwarded it to me for consideration.

Never did I think it was a scam. I just wasn't interested in doing it so I replied back that I was sorry.

I'll be on alert from now on for these requests.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

dchan said:


> Every year around this time, I start getting emails from various people about their family being in town on vacation and wanting to set up "private lessons/coaching" for their kids. I've determined that most of them are phishing scams. I got one worded a little differently this time.
> 
> Anyone else get this one?
> 
> ...


At some point in the back and forth, they'll reveal that they want to pay with credit card, and they want to overpay and have you wire them the balance so they can pay for their airfare, hotel, transportation costs while on vacation with cash. That's the rub, where the scam pays off.

The ones that contacted me a couple weeks ago - a party of 10 people that all work on an offshore oil rig together in the Middle East were taking their month long vacation together, and wanted to do archery for 3 weeks of that month while they were here, a daily mixture of private and group lessons and range time. A $3,000 deposit that I would keep in the bank until they arrived, plus $7,000 more put on my credit card merchant account. I was to wire this $7,000 to them so they could pay for the trip logistics with cash, since their company credit cards wouldn't work over here. Yeesh - what disparate group of 10 workers on an oil rig want to 1) spend their vacation together, and 2) vacation in Oklahoma? Yeah, riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

lksseven said:


> At some point in the back and forth, they'll reveal that they want to pay with credit card, and they want to overpay and have you wire them the balance so they can pay for their airfare, hotel, transportation costs while on vacation with cash. That's the rub, where the scam pays off.
> 
> The ones that contacted me a couple weeks ago - a party of 10 people that all work on an offshore oil rig together in the Middle East were taking their month long vacation together, and wanted to do archery for 3 weeks of that month while they were here, a daily mixture of private and group lessons and range time. A $3,000 deposit that I would keep in the bank until they arrived, plus $7,000 more put on my credit card merchant account. I was to wire this $7,000 to them so they could pay for the trip logistics with cash, since their company credit cards wouldn't work over here. Yeesh - what disparate group of 10 workers on an oil rig want to 1) spend their vacation together, and 2) vacation in Oklahoma? Yeah, riiiiiiiiight.


Yeah, I got that specific one too. Oddly enough my spam filter did the right thing, caught that one and threw it in my quarantine box for me.

DC


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone hear from a David Bentley? He's started emailing me and one other from my area about lessons for his son that is coming to the area from Scotland. Long emails with all kinds of irrelevant info and very hard to understand. I just sent him cost, let's see how he wants to "pay" me. Curious if he's contacted anyone else


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

It is sad that thieves make us suspicious of people who are truly interested.

I make it simple. Cash, in person, no exceptions. Scammers go away immediately.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep, scam wants to send me $3500 and I send him back the difference. It's amazing that people would fall for this. Pretty sad that these dirtbags try to steal from hardworking people


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Great website below for scam baiting, hilarious.

http://www.419eater.com

I had one of these guys contact me about a rental property with the same "check-cashing and sending him back the difference" scheme. As it turned out, I had a "job opportunity" for him, and he sent me several recordings of his voice ( I provided copy) because I convinced him he could do voiceovers... it went so far as him even buying a microphone because I was not impressed with the quality of the recordings he sent me . This went on for weeks.


----------



## chunkysushi (Sep 2, 2012)

jaredjms said:


> Anyone hear from a David Bentley? He's started emailing me and one other from my area about lessons for his son that is coming to the area from Scotland. Long emails with all kinds of irrelevant info and very hard to understand. I just sent him cost, let's see how he wants to "pay" me. Curious if he's contacted anyone else


Hi Jared,

Yup. I'd received the same one from him a while back ago and again this past week (Derrick Bentley). Fairly sure it's a scam. He's emailed from a different address before so that raised alarms on our side here.

Ken


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

in addition to being a Level IV archery coach, I am also on the USA Table Tennis list of coaches. I get about 6-7 of these inquiries a year. They are all worded almost exactly the same. they never had specifics. Its a scam.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is the latest one I received. 

Hi there,

Hope you are having a great day today..I am looking
to hire a qualified Archery tutor for our 17 yr old son as he will be
visiting your area in his college quest . his name is Josh and we want
his to be brushed-up with his skills and in any areas he might have
difficulties with as I intend to have him improve in this field . If
you are available to take care of the tutoring , kindly get back to me
with your rates and confirm your location so that we can proceed with
arrangements.


Regards,
Mary Gill

all the earmarks of a scam


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I got this today-its interesting because I am not a certified tennis coach. Just Archery, and Table Tennis

Hello, 


I wish to register my son for a Tennis Lesson with you. 

He is traveling with my wife to USA, 1st week of September 2015,therefore,i will like to use this opportunity to schedule and 
block out some sessions prior to their arrival. 

Do let me know if there will be space or you will be available for the lesson and get back with the details as stated below: 
Prices/hr ? 
Time and days you are open for lesson ? 

I await your reply. 
Regards 
Tom


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

*Surprise, you are getting these phishing emails because...*



RickBac said:


> Here is the latest one I received.
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


I received the same message this week.

Forgive me for reviving an old thread, but I have confirmed where the scammers got my email address from: the find a course instructor or coach tool found on https://webpoint.usarchery.org/

Yes, that's right. USA Archery.

I am fairly sure I opted out of being publicly listed when I passed the instructor's exam. So I am annoyed to find my name, town, email, and phone number freely accessible on the site.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Give USA Archery a call, they will remove you. 

Check you membership page also, there is a box you can uncheck also.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

RickBac said:


> Here is the latest one I received.
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


I got this one this week. I have some anecdotal evidence that they're targeting Girl Scout troop leaders, now that the Girl Scouts have instituted an 'archery badge' into their bag of tricks and are having troop leaders get Level 1 certified.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Why do they always say "arrangements" ? LOL


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

They think is sounds more professional and polite.

It is actually one of the clues its a scam.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

RickBac said:


> Here is the latest one I received.
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


i just got the same letter a few weeks ago mary gill


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Got this one back in September.

Greetings,

I want to book for archery shooting lessons, 1 or 2 hours each day Monday to Friday (morning or evening hours) for a group of 10. We will be coming to your Region for one month vacation/holiday from 31st October 2015 and in line with our plans we will require some archery lessons. As you are a coach/instructor,we will want to come and learn in your place during our stay.

The lessons should basically be a fun experience for my group, please let me know if you can organize the lessons for us so i can finalize arrangements with my group and get back to you with more clear and specific details. Also confirm if you can arrange one on one lessons for us each day or if its better in group.

Awaits your email.

Martins Jefferson


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

deadeyedickwc said:


> i just got the same letter a few weeks ago mary gill


Me too.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Just thought I would report the latest one I received. 

Via Test Message and not email

"Good Day... Am Noah I wanna know if you're available for ARCHERY training for my kids and do you accept credit card as form of payment.."

I received this from TWO phone numbers today with in 10 minutes of each other. One was a 414 area code and the other was a 931 area code.

Just a heads up.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

RickBac said:


> Just thought I would report the latest one I received.
> 
> Via Test Message and not email
> 
> ...





Received the same phone text with a different area code than RickBac


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

jaredjms said:


> Yep, scam wants to send me $3500 and I send him back the difference.


and let me guess... the initial payment is via some sort of method that's reversible once the fraud is discovered?



> It's amazing that people would fall for this. Pretty sad that these dirtbags try to steal from hardworking people


a combination of gullibility and greed is all it takes. it's no different from any other form of scam or confidence trick, like some indian scammer cold calling you to tell you "you have a problem with your microsoft".


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

caspian said:


> and let me guess... the initial payment is via some sort of method that's reversible once the fraud is discovered?


Likely forged/stolen check or credit card. It's a way to convert them into cash, and in a different location than the thief, where the check or charges would be suspicious.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Jan 22, 2014)

I just play with them. Might as well have fun. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's a new one for me.

Anyone else get this email?

------------------------------------------------


Hello Good day,This is John Jones and am contacting you via email due to me been hearing impaired.I want to make a Archery training appointment for my family. A private group training for 8 people, 4 Females aged (Cynthia - 13, Leslie - 15 , Bella - 17 and Melissa 18 ), 4 Males aged ( Philip - 10 , Kirk - 18, Craig - 21 and Jack-23), None has an injury or disability of any form, they are all right handed and do not have equipments of there own yet. Kindly reply to let me know if you available to handle this, You could also reach me via text on 424-903-8640. Also do you accept credit card for payments.

Best Regards
John

NB: Please include your cellphone number as it is easier for me to communicate via text than emails
----------------------------------------

Apparently several people have "searched" the phone number in the "who's calling me?" databases.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm. Haven't seen that one, or any format like that. Might be legit. If I received that, I would ask for payment in advance.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Hmm. Haven't seen that one, or any format like that. Might be legit. If I received that, I would ask for payment in advance.


If you read the email it reads like a generic form letter - it doesn't even specify the sport more than once. As to payment up front, that's usually what they want you to do, with them over paying by fraudulent check or credit card, asking for a cash rebate on the over payment, for reasons. It's a way to get innocent 3d parties to do the fraudlent transactions and convert the stolen checks or credit card numbers to untraceable cash.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

dchan said:


> Here's a new one for me.
> 
> Anyone else get this email?
> 
> ...


Yes I have got this one too. What the heck. Has someone hacked the USAA database, or are they picking names out of a hat?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks. I thought it seemed canned.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

erose said:


> Yes I have got this one too. What the heck. Has someone hacked the USAA database, or are they picking names out of a hat?


USAA coach locator has contact information publicly listed.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

erose said:


> Yes I have got this one too.


That seals it, for sure.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Warbow said:


> If you read the email it reads like a generic form letter - it doesn't even specify the sport more than once. As to payment up front, that's usually what they want you to do, with them over paying by fraudulent check or credit card, asking for a cash rebate on the over payment, for reasons. It's a way to get innocent 3d parties to do the fraudlent transactions and convert the stolen checks or credit card numbers to untraceable cash.


Geez. The lengths people go to.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Got this after I told them to call me,
"Thanks for the email. I just had an ear surgery and I have been advised to stay off the phone till i'm fully recovered . That is why I am contacting you via email for now.I want to make an appointment for my family for a Archery Target as a surprise package for my girls during there vacation holiday, before they will resume back to school..Can you teach them this training session privately 2 times in a week training 3(Female) Ladies for 3 Months? .Also i want you to know that they will be coming with a private transportation driver for the service. Regarding this I will be expecting your reply with the total estimate...."

Really? I told him I only do reservations on the phone.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

I got the latest one also.

I sent an email saying we will be sharing his scam on our archery forums.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackshadow said:


> Got this after I told them to call me,
> "Thanks for the email. I just had an ear surgery and I have been advised to stay off the phone till i'm fully recovered . That is why I am contacting you via email for now.I want to make an appointment for my family for a Archery Target as a surprise package for my girls during there vacation holiday, before they will resume back to school..Can you teach them this training session privately 2 times in a week training 3(Female) Ladies for 3 Months? .Also i want you to know that they will be coming with a private transportation driver for the service. Regarding this I will be expecting your reply with the total estimate...."
> 
> Really? I told him I only do reservations on the phone.


It's kind of helpful when the scam emails are so implausibly written 

However, I would add that although this is clearly a scam, it is entirely possible for any of us to be legitimately contacted by a hearing impaired archer via text message or email. Conversely, scammers have been known to misappropriate telephone relay services for the hearing impaired that use a hearing person to orally relay text messages by phone. Sigh...


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

It is sad when elements of society stoop to a level so base, sickens me.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

c365 said:


> I'd probably "play" with them like I do phone scammers. Ask them all sorts of detailed questions about themselves and a variety of things, where they live etc. somewhere along the line they'll probably get tripped up and reveal a telltale clue or tell an obvious falsehood.
> My favorite is to tell them "someone's at the door, I'm interested so don't hang up" then I hit mute and never return.


I have two lines on my phone with numbers that are almost sequential. I often have both ring at the same time from the same telemarketing firm. I have been practicing trying to conference both telemarketers together. It takes some agility and luck with the autodialers they use, but I finally succeeded. It was funny listening to two confused telemarketers from the same company try to figure out what was going on.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I have two lines on my phone with numbers that are almost sequential. I often have both ring at the same time from the same telemarketing firm. I have been practicing trying to conference both telemarketers together. It takes some agility and luck with the autodialers they use, but I finally succeeded. It was funny listening to two confused telemarketers from the same company try to figure out what was going on.


Oh that is classic!
By the way I think it was Zen_ten who suggested that you only offer to give classes to people you are unfamiliar with provided they pay cash on the day of the event. Pretty hard to be scammed when you accept payment and then provide the service.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

They quit for a while but seems Ive gotten another one. Anyone else receive one recently? Bad English and all?! 

----- Original Message -----
From: 
Sent: Sat, 07 Apr 2018 00:18:32 -0400 (EDT)
Subject: Archery Training

Hello,

Trust you are well . I came across your contact details through the internet while I was looking for a reputable Archery trainer that could work with beginners.

I will like to know if you offer archery or archery lessons. I will like to enrol my two sons(James and Harry).

How much do you charge per hour of training and what types of credit cards do you accept?

Best Regards,
Terrence


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Yup got that one last week. Exact same wording different 2 son’s names and different name on signature but it’s word for word with grammer errors and all. 

Deleted it right away


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Just think of all the disillusioned young archers that are missing out on great coaching because we are all so skeptical. :wink:


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

toxoph said:


> They quit for a while but seems Ive gotten another one. Anyone else receive one recently? Bad English and all?!
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From:
> ...


I also received one almost exactly like that in the past week. I've already deleted it, so can't tell what the sons' names and the father's name are. I think they are phishing for credit card info.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

wa-prez said:


> I also received one almost exactly like that in the past week. I've already deleted it, so can't tell what the sons' names and the father's name are. I think they are phishing for credit card info.


This we know. Maybe we should start responding. “We only take bitcoin, no refunds for over payment! Please send to:”


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

dchan said:


> This we know. Maybe we should start responding. “We only take bitcoin, no refunds for over payment! Please send to:”


:darkbeer:

I got this latest one, too. I responded by asking what day next week could they start, and that cash would be great. 

Since that email ..... crickets....


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Hah, spoke too soon. Just got a response from "Terrence" tonight ... here it is ...

Thanks for your swift response.I would have preferred to call and discuss this over phone but I am hearing impaired and presently scheduled for surgery soon.

I will like to enrol two of my sons for archery lessons.Kindly confirm if they can start at the beginning of next month.They are twins and both 13yrs old. Also, what would the total cost be if they were to attend classes twice a week for four weeks? Making a total of 8 classes for both of them.I will like you to include the cost of their equipment so that I can pay for that and you will get it for them.

I have a private driver that will be bringing them for the training once I get the payment sorted and the training dates confirmed.I will send my credit card details to book for the lessons once I read back from you.

Regards,
Terrence


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

lksseven said:


> Hah, spoke too soon. Just got a response from "Terrence" tonight ... here it is ...
> 
> Thanks for your swift response.I would have preferred to call and discuss this over phone but I am hearing impaired and presently scheduled for surgery soon.
> 
> ...


Get the CC and a phone number and turn it over to the police? Or FTC


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

So, I've been stringing this guy along. He wants me to credit card charge him not only for the archery lessons for his kids, but also charge him $3,500 extra for his private driver and then wire the $3,500 to his driver's bank (this is where his scam would pay off, because he'll revoke the credit card charge).

But, in a bit of fun, I've got a software add on to my email that shows when an email if viewed and from which location it's being viewed. So I can see exactly where he's located. I sent him this reply :darkbeer: ...

Hey Terrence,


Why don't we just conduct our business at Mr Biggs-Moloney? By an incredible stroke of luck, my brother works at the US Consolate just about a mile from you. You guys can have a cup of coffee (he's an archer, too) and conduct our business in cash (US, please). What time tomorrow will be good for you?

Mr. Bigg's - Moloney
Ikoyi 100246
Lagos
Nigeria

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...:0xd85af3799d690f3e!8m2!3d6.441158!4d3.417977


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Best not poke the bear. While I doubt this group of scammers has the technical knowhow to give you grief, you never know Larry.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

lksseven said:


> Hah, spoke too soon. Just got a response from "Terrence" tonight ... here it is ...
> 
> Thanks for your swift response.I would have preferred to call and discuss this over phone but I am hearing impaired and presently scheduled for surgery soon.
> 
> ...


I received this exact email last week as well. 
Tried to string him along but wasn't as good as your reply to him. Can I use this if he contacts me again?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> I received this exact email last week as well.
> Tried to string him along but wasn't as good as your reply to him. Can I use this if he contacts me again?


certainly you may.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

lksseven said:


> So, I've been stringing this guy along. He wants me to credit card charge him not only for the archery lessons for his kids, but also charge him $3,500 extra for his private driver and then wire the $3,500 to his driver's bank (this is where his scam would pay off, because he'll revoke the credit card charge).
> 
> But, in a bit of fun, I've got a software add on to my email that shows when an email if viewed and from which location it's being viewed. So I can see exactly where he's located. I sent him this reply :darkbeer: ...
> 
> ...


F'in awesome. Amazing what can happen with a few tools at your disposal...great response!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Best not poke the bear. While I doubt this group of scammers has the technical knowhow to give you grief, you never know Larry.


Gabe, I thought about that, too. But was just in the mood to flip him off. I show that he viewed my latest response from his location in Lagos, Nigeria. But no email response from him. If I get blown up in a car bomb, point the police toward this line of investigation!

PS, per dChan's excellent suggestion, I reported him to the FTC. So, I saw something, said something. Now I'll go back to my seemingly full-time hobby of trying to find a body position where my expansion stays inline and balanced.


----------



## BigJohnx13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ask scammer to deposit money via EFT. State company policy is refunds only pay out after 30 days. That's the last you hear from them. 
A local shop was contacted by a scammer. Scammer bought item as discussed and promised to eft money, He email proof of payment at 1 o clock in morning. Same day 8 clockwhen shop open he phone shop and confirm they got proof of payment and want to cancel and ask to be refunded. Shop owner stated refund only after 30 days. He never heard from scammer again.

PS. my computer was hacked by a virus a few years ago where you had to pay to get a code to unlock your docs and photos. I made a copy of virus program and change it to banking detail and personal info file. If scamster wants info I send this program and state "please treat as confidential as bank details and personal info is in this file". I just wonder how many scamstesr opened this file.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

New one. Anyone else get it?

Subject: appointment


How are you doing today,this is Kristine Anderson,I got your contact information through the internet as a reputable sports instructor . I would like to know if you train archery and how much you charge per hour for your training . I will be looking forward to your response. Also , which type of credit cards do you accept as a form of payment ?

Best Regards,
Kristine Anderson


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow! Kristine must really be interested in learning, she contacted me too! And from one side of the country to the other! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I just heard from Kristine today as well!


----------



## S.B. (Sep 26, 2012)

Kristine even types on the bottom that message sent from iphone, very funny:

How are you doing today,this is Kristine Anderson,I got your contact information through the internet as a reputable sports instructor . I would like to know if you train archery and how much you charge per hour for your training . I will be looking forward to your response. Also , which type of credit cards do you accept as a form of payment ?

Best Regards,
Kristine Anderson

sent from my iphone


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Just bringing this back up as a PSA because an instructor at my old club recently got a variation on this theme. Scam!


----------

